# Motobecane scooter parts



## Brutuskend (Aug 18, 2019)

Several years back I got my hands on several boxes of NOS motobecane scooter parts. Everything from seats to fenders and stays to electronics and, well, just a lot of stuff. Including specialty tools. Since I know nothing about these things, I have just been sitting on it all, but I know someone out there someplace could probably use what I have just taking up space in my garage. Is there anyone here that could use motobecane scooter parts? If so, let me know what you need and i'll see if I have it. Or if anyone wants all of this stuff, I would be willing to part with it all. I would be willing to trade it away as well.


----------



## Thurman (Aug 19, 2019)

Are they moped parts? Any engine parts? Like cranks, cylinders, pistons.


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 19, 2019)

moped yes. 
Engine parts, sadly no, though there may be some smalls. Rings and the like. I would have to dig in and see. It's been awhile since I took stock of what all is in there.


----------



## Thurman (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks Brutuskend, I would be excited to see a list of what you have and maybe some photos if you get a chance. I have 2 Motobecanes in my shed that need a few parts.


----------

